# PaperPort 14.5 won't start



## jah1350

Paperport 14.5 will not start in Windows 10. I have uninstalled & reinstalled many times and still get the following:
Faulting application name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797
Faulting module name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0006dc48
Faulting process id: 0xd20
Faulting application start time: 0x01d40fde2024b91f
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PaperPort\PaprPort.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PaperPort\PaprPort.exe
Report Id: a18268dc-8b50-4986-9fd5-c8159535ba52
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

AND ALSO
Faulting application name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797
Faulting module name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x0006dc48
Faulting process id: 0xd20
Faulting application start time: 0x01d40fde2024b91f
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PaperPort\PaprPort.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PaperPort\PaprPort.exe
Report Id: a7757b68-0dcb-4a28-a1ce-ea9a7c3b985e
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 



any ideas?


----------



## Corday

The provider says it's only for up to Windows 7. Try running in compatibility mode. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/15078/windows-make-older-programs-compatible


----------



## jah1350

14.5 with patch 1 is Windows 10 compatibility.


14.0 was running fine until a couple days ago.


----------



## Corday

When uninstalling the program, you have to uninstall the PaperPort Image Printer manually. Now reinstall 14.5.


----------



## jah1350

It was a clean uninstall and a clean install. everything was deleted programs, directories, printers, registry entries, etc. PC was rebooted after everything was uninstalled and again after the install.


----------



## Corday

Your Version of Windows 10?


----------



## jah1350

Windows 10 Home (64bit)



version 1803


installed on 5/21/2018 (via Windows update)


OS Build 17134.112


----------



## Corday

Did the problem coincide with the update to 1803? If so PaperPort hasn't patched for that. Using compatibility mode until they do would solve the problem.


----------



## jah1350

Didn't work. tried all different configurations, no luck.
Same errors are written to windows application log.


----------



## Corday

If it's a multi user computer, see if it works in a different user or temporarily create a new user account with Admin privileges. This isn't a solution, just a test. Account can be deleted later.


----------



## jah1350

This is a one person machine. ME! Which I am the administrator. This was running fine prior. Then I started getting the following errors which was written to the windows application log file:


Faulting application name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797
Faulting module name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0006dc48
Faulting process id: 0x1ef8


and


Faulting application name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797
Faulting module name: PaprPort.exe, version: 14.5.15168.1450, time stamp: 0x55098797Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x0006dc48
Faulting process id: 0x1ef8


----------



## Corday

Brand of printer? Also try updating printer driver.


----------



## jah1350

Printer and driver works fine. no problems printing with any other programs.


So far as I can tell, all other programs work with no problems.


Here's what happens:


I click on the Paperport icon (either from desktop or start menu), 



the PaperPort splash screen is displayed for about 2 - 4 seconds with the cursor turning to the hourglass (system busy),


Splash screen disappears - nothing else happens except writing the error to the windows application log.


----------



## Corday

PaperPort Build ID should be 15451.1609 or later. If not, you don't have the latest patch.


----------



## jah1350

AS per Nuance:
*14.5 Retail Professional*
Base BUILDID: PP-1308-011-13264.1829
After _Patch_ 1: PP-1308-011-15264.1200


As per above; PaperPort is version 14.5 and patch 1 is installed.


----------



## Corday

As you see, the version I stated in Post #14 is newer than the one you have. Try updating.


----------



## jah1350

Your build ID is for the OEM/Bundled version.










I have Professional retail version - which has the correct patch & build.


----------



## Corday

Since you have the pro version, you're entitled to Tech Support at (770) 702-6014. Don't let them put the blame on Microsoft until they actually attempt some solutions.


----------



## jah1350

I found the problem!


In the registry there is an option that cause the crash:


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ScanSoft\PaperPort\PaperPort User Preferences


look for BrowserSelected 



my registry had "Mozilla Firefox"


I changed it "none"


PAPERPORT 14.5 STARTED WITH NO PROBLEMS


NOTE: if it contains "Mozilla Firefox" it will not start.




Also please note that this problem started with PaperPort 14.0 which was working with Windows 10 64bit with no problems. I upgraded to 14.5 w/patch 1 thinking it would correct the problem. Being 14.5 w/patch 1 is *Windows 10-compliant, *with the upgrade.


----------



## lwillett44

The solution found by JAH1350 worked for me.


----------



## jah1350

An update to the solution:


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ScanSoft\PaperPort\PaperPort User Preferences


look for BrowserSelected 



my registry had "Mozilla Firefox"





CHANGE ABOVE TO "FIREFOX"


AND IT WILL ALSO WORK!!!!


----------



## colter_t

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ScanSoft\PaperPort\PaperPort User Preferences

For the above mentioned registry entry, changing "BrowserSelected" from "Mozilla Firefox" to "none" resolved it for me too. Thanks!


----------



## IzzyB68

Thank YOU!! After multiple uninstalls / installs, THIS is what worked for me.


----------



## IzzyB68

After multiple uninstalls / installs, THIS is what finally worked for me (courtesy of jah1350): 

REGEDIT:

> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ScanSoft\PaperPort\PaperPort User Preferences

> In the right pane, under the Name column find: *BrowserSelected* 

> If 'Mozilla Firefox' is in the corresponding Data column, _right click_ on *BrowserSelected*, choose *Modify*, then replace 'Mozilla Firefox' with the word, *None*. Then click *OK*.

> Click File, then click Exit.

After that, PaperPort 14.5 finally started!!


----------



## ElegalEyes

I would like to thank JAH1350 for posting his problem and his solution(s). I have been struggling with this problem for 4 hours since PaperPort suddenly decided not to work for me today (July 9, 2018). I have been using PaperPort 14.5 with Patch 1 on Windows 10 for at least two years now with no issues, when today for no reason it decided to refuse to open. After trying all of the other solutions on several other sites that I found first, THIS ONE is the one that worked for me. Thank you so much!!


----------



## jah1350

I believe the problem with PaperPort 14.0/14.5 started after Microsoft Windows 10 latest update. I was running 14.0 with no problems prior to the update.


----------



## arivan

Worked out pretty fine !!!

Took place after Firefox update 61.0.1.

Solved thanks to you !!!



jah1350 said:


> I found the problem!
> 
> 
> In the registry there is an option that cause the crash:
> 
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ScanSoft\PaperPort\PaperPort User Preferences
> 
> 
> look for BrowserSelected
> 
> 
> 
> my registry had "Mozilla Firefox"
> 
> 
> I changed it "none"
> 
> 
> PAPERPORT 14.5 STARTED WITH NO PROBLEMS
> 
> 
> NOTE: if it contains "Mozilla Firefox" it will not start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also please note that this problem started with PaperPort 14.0 which was working with Windows 10 64bit with no problems. I upgraded to 14.5 w/patch 1 thinking it would correct the problem. Being 14.5 w/patch 1 is *Windows 10-compliant, *with the upgrade.


----------



## jah1350

arivan said:


> Worked out pretty fine !!!
> 
> Took place after Firefox update 61.0.1.
> 
> Solved thanks to you !!!



*Please note that the problem with PaperPort not starting was a result of the latest Microsoft Windows 10 update not a FireFox update.
*
* The update was prior to FireFox upate 61.0.1. 
*

*I was running PaperPort 14.0 before the error in Windows 10 with no problem. Upgraded to 14.5, thinking that would fix the problem.
*


----------



## PygmyKitty

Many thanks to jah1350. This registry change resolved my issue. It may have been an update to Win 10 that caused the problem, but I didn't have a problem until immediately after updating Firefox. Regardless, I'm back up and running. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you jah1350; your solution worked! I can't imagine how you found that answer unless you had the source code.


----------



## apelli

Thank you jah1350; this worked fine in my PaperPort 14.5


----------

